# I was looking for some zebra isos but found these



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I couldn't find the zebra isos I really wanted ,so I went digging around and found these...........Looks like an iso,but tastes like a lobster  I think I'm going to need a bigger tank!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Haha, I stumbled across those once. Skip the bigger tank. Get a bigger pot. Mmmm...Isopods (drool)


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

haha,It looks like a big lobster tail (which I love) and they are both crustaceans!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Doug, how much for a starter culture?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Kris,I think the shipping is going to be uber expensive.you will need a cooler and a dozen phase 22 panels.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

And a chiller to keep them alive. We had some at Philly for awhile. To quote a certain cartoon, "they don't do much"... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Ed said:


> And a chiller to keep them alive. We had some at Philly for awhile. To quote a certain cartoon, "they don't do much"...
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


You say had.Were they on the menu for the xmas party? 

What and how much did they eat?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogface said:


> Doug, how much for a starter culture?


Well, let's see. A starter culture of dwarf purples is $10 for 25 bugs. If you weigh an isopod and do the math...uhh huu...and carry the one...got it. Kris, the going rate of a dwarf purple isopod is $173, 918 per pound.
Those are about 2 lbs. each...you want a 25 count? 
Don't listen to Lou. I'll take care of the shipping...on the house.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Saw this the other day. Looks interesting.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Alex, she should have tried Bug Burger.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

oddlot said:


> You say had.Were they on the menu for the xmas party?
> 
> What and how much did they eat?


Frozen thawed smelt..offered twice a week. You kept them in a standard marine salt mix and do routine water changes to keep the water quality up. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Do a google shopping search. These guys have a pretty big following for example 

Japan Trend Shop | Giant Isopod iPhone 5/5s Case

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> Alex, she should have tried Bug Burger.


lmfao, i almost fell of my seat laughing from that comment.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Ed said:


> Frozen thawed smelt..offered twice a week. You kept them in a standard marine salt mix and do routine water changes to keep the water quality up.
> 
> Ed


I saw a video of a Japanese aquarist/ichthyologist offering these what I assume are 'smelt-like' fish and they had to actually be placed on the fish to induce eating.. like you said, not too exciting... 

Peter Keane


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Peter Keane said:


> I saw a video of a Japanese aquarist/ichthyologist offering these what I assume are 'smelt-like' fish and they had to actually be placed on the fish to induce eating.. like you said, not too exciting...
> 
> Peter Keane


That sounds pretty much like what I had to do with them. 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

As opposed to staring at an 8 ounce culture of dwarf white isopods feeding on fish flakes for hours on end. Now THAT'S excitement!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> As opposed to staring at an 8 ounce culture of dwarf white isopods feeding on fish flakes for hours on end. Now THAT'S excitement!



Trust me, the dwarf whites move around more.... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> As opposed to staring at an 8 ounce culture of dwarf white isopods feeding on fish flakes for hours on end. Now THAT'S excitement!


You laugh,my wife thinks it's funny that I can spend so much time observing each culture during feeding time.I like to check and see if I notice new babies and check the growth of some of the older ones,plus different species move and/or behave differently.


----------



## hcastil3 (Jun 4, 2013)

hahahah aIlove these guys!!! interesting dissection too , they are so cute


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Are you kidding? Nobody spends more time staring at their bugs than I do. My wife laughs at me too...until I push I push a plate of bugs at her and tell her to start counting.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Haha,mine is into the frogs (watching anyway) and is ok with the tanks and racks all over the living room,Some of the bugs,not so much,but she is a good sport.She'll complain about the occasional ff and bb escapee.She doesn't want anything to do with the roaches or superworm beetles.In short,I wouldn't push my luck with having her count isos,I let her count the springs


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Roaches? Wow, I wouldn't even have time to pack a bag before my butt hit the front doorstep, if I brought roaches home! Tell her I said she's ok.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

They are banned to my "fishing room" and she doesn't like to see them.I pretty much hate them too.They give me the heevie geevies.I only use Dubias,because they would die if they got out,but they don't fly or climb so it would have to be an error on my part,but yeah I agree,she's alright! I hear stories on some of the restrictions some guys have.I'm pretty lucky with her in that respect.


----------

